# King Gizzard & The Lizard Wizard



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Gettin hip to these guys recently. They are pretty rad! Any fans here?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've been wondering if anyone else is listening to "these guys". So, you're the other one!

I recently ordered a limited edition green vinyl copy of FISHING FOR FISHIES. 










After all, I like to fish. I haven't gotten the album yet, but when I do I plan to take it out on my old boat (nothing like them there Russian olidorks sail, but adequate for bass and crappie fishin'). I have a small portable battery operated record player. I'll listen to the record while I toss out my lines. (I just hope it doesn't scare away the fishies. The last album I heard by these guys was titled "Murder of the Universe", and that is about exactly what it does. Keep that one away from the fishies.)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm still not sold on them. But they are interesting, certainly.


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm all in










King Gizzard and the Lizard Wizard - Live at Bonnaroo '22 | Pro Shot/Official Bootleg


----------



## Mowgli (Oct 16, 2017)

SONNET CLV said:


> I've been wondering if anyone else is listening to "these guys". So, you're the other one!
> 
> I recently ordered a limited edition green vinyl copy of FISHING FOR FISHIES.
> 
> After all, I like to fish. I haven't gotten the album yet, but when I do I plan to take it out on my old boat (nothing like them there Russian olidorks sail, but adequate for bass and crappie fishin'). I have a small portable battery operated record player. I'll listen to the record while I toss out my lines. (I just hope it doesn't scare away the fishies. The last album I heard by these guys was titled "Murder of the Universe", and that is about exactly what it does. Keep that one away from the fishies.)


Some of this and some of that


----------

